# Sam's Club Region 4 Traverse City MI Smoking thread.



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am doing my second pro comp of the year. I just got all of my 4 meats prepped for competition.


Here is my Spare Rib Trim.






&
My pork butt trimmed.





I will be updating the thread as the time comes on.


----------



## chopper (Jun 9, 2011)

Have a great time, and good luck!  Can't wait to see all of the posts!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you Chopper, I will do my very best to place well.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 9, 2011)

May I post an outside link dealing with my BBQ and the local paper?


----------



## BigAL (Jun 9, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> May I post an outside link dealing with my BBQ and the local paper?


 
Take off your panties and post it!  If they don't like it they will delete it.

Good luck and keep the pix come'n!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 9, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> May I post an outside link dealing with my BBQ and the local paper?



Links are fine as long as you are not actively blog-flogging in the post with the list or linking to a commercial site.  A link to something like a review of your BBQ would be find.  

If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

My Score*

""*Overll  #25th. Chicken #20th, Pork Ribs 28th, Pork butt #10 Brisket #9th. I had a  lot of fun.""

I'll post the pictures later tonight or even tomorrow morning when I am a little more rested.


----------



## chopper (Jun 11, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My Score
> 
> ...


Good for you!    Glad you had a good time!  I'm hungry for pork now!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 11, 2011)

Congratulations!  I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea!  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Fiona & Dave, as soon as I rest up a bit. I will get them uploaded ok.

Do you want e to start a new thread? Or stay in this one?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 11, 2011)

This one it fine, it keeps everything together.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats, Chef!!!  Can't wait for the pix.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 12, 2011)

The Inaugural Sam's Club National BBQ Tour
Region 4 Local Event: Traverse City, MI

Date: June 10 - June 11, 2011
Location: 2401 U.S. 31 S., Traverse City, MI

View Event Photos >
Results

Grand Champion: Steel Smokin' BBQ

Reserve Champion: iBQ'n

Overall:
1 Steel Smokin' BBQ
2 iBQ'n
3 SPRUCE RIDGE SMOKERS
4 Fowl Butt BBQ
5 Bobby G's
6 Shigs In Pit
7 Pork of the North
8 cancersuckschicago.com
9 Diva Q
10 Great Lakes BBQ & Feed C
11 EXTREME ROASTERS
12 The Q Factor
13 Ole Ken Chuckie
14 The BBQ Guru
15 Bavarian smoke BBQ
16 Berkee Rae's bbq
17 Ribs & Bibs
18 Uncle Gator &Cuzin Smoke
19 SMOKIN ROBINSON
20 Rubbed, Smoked, and Sauc
21 Smoke Another One
22 Metaltek Meatheads
23 Cynful Smokers
24 Squirrels 2 BBQ
25 Pile -O- Pork
26 bronze star bbq
27 Pigs-n-Digs BBQ Team
28 Sweet Racks & Smokin' Bu

Chicken:
1 Great Lakes BBQ & Feed C
2 Shigs In Pit
3 Fowl Butt BBQ
4 iBQ'n
5 Uncle Gator &Cuzin Smoke
6 The Q Factor
7 The BBQ Guru
8 Ole Ken Chuckie
9 Steel Smokin' BBQ
10 Diva Q
11 SPRUCE RIDGE SMOKERS
12 bronze star bbq
13 SMOKIN ROBINSON
14 cancersuckschicago.com
15 Pork of the North
16 Bobby G's
17 Metaltek Meatheads
18 Cynful Smokers
19 Smoke Another One
20 Pigs-n-Digs BBQ Team
21 Bavarian smoke BBQ
22 Pile -O- Pork
23 Squirrels 2 BBQ
24 Ribs & Bibs
25 EXTREME ROASTERS
26 Berkee Rae's bbq
27 Sweet Racks & Smokin' Bu
28 Rubbed, Smoked, and Sauc

Ribs:
1 Steel Smokin' BBQ
2 SPRUCE RIDGE SMOKERS
3 Smoke Another One
4 Bobby G's
5 Metaltek Meatheads
6 cancersuckschicago.com
7 EXTREME ROASTERS
8 iBQ'n
9 Great Lakes BBQ & Feed C
10 Rubbed, Smoked, and Sauc
11 Pork of the North
12 Ribs & Bibs
13 Shigs In Pit
14 Fowl Butt BBQ
15 Ole Ken Chuckie
16 Bavarian smoke BBQ
17 Berkee Rae's bbq
18 Uncle Gator &Cuzin Smoke
19 Sweet Racks & Smokin' Bu
20 The Q Factor
21 Squirrels 2 BBQ
22 SMOKIN ROBINSON
23 Diva Q
24 The BBQ Guru
25 Cynful Smokers
26 Pigs-n-Digs BBQ Team
27 bronze star bbq
28 Pile -O- Pork

Pork:
1 SPRUCE RIDGE SMOKERS
2 The BBQ Guru
3 Steel Smokin' BBQ
4 iBQ'n
5 SMOKIN ROBINSON
6 bronze star bbq
7 Bobby G's
8 Fowl Butt BBQ
9 Diva Q
10 Pile -O- Pork
11 Bavarian smoke BBQ
12 cancersuckschicago.com
13 EXTREME ROASTERS
14 Squirrels 2 BBQ
15 Berkee Rae's bbq
16 Pork of the North
17 Uncle Gator &Cuzin Smoke
18 Rubbed, Smoked, and Sauc
19 The Q Factor
20 Ole Ken Chuckie
21 Cynful Smokers
22 Pigs-n-Digs BBQ Team
23 Sweet Racks & Smokin' Bu
24 Great Lakes BBQ & Feed C
25 Ribs & Bibs
26 Shigs In Pit
27 Smoke Another One
28 Metaltek Meatheads

Brisket:
1 Shigs In Pit
2 Berkee Rae's bbq
3 Ribs & Bibs
4 iBQ'n
5 Steel Smokin' BBQ
6 EXTREME ROASTERS
7 Pork of the North
8 Bavarian smoke BBQ
9 Pile -O- Pork
10 Fowl Butt BBQ
11 Diva Q
12 Cynful Smokers
13 Bobby G's
14 Rubbed, Smoked, and Sauc
15 The Q Factor
16 SPRUCE RIDGE SMOKERS
17 Great Lakes BBQ & Feed C
18 Metaltek Meatheads
19 cancersuckschicago.com
20 Ole Ken Chuckie
21 Smoke Another One
22 Pigs-n-Digs BBQ Team
23 The BBQ Guru
24 Squirrels 2 BBQ
25 Uncle Gator &Cuzin Smoke
26 SMOKIN ROBINSON
27 Sweet Racks & Smokin' Bu
28 bronze star bbq 		


Pictures will be up as soon as the caffeine takes effect.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 12, 2011)

lol, Shigs in Pit... clever.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 12, 2011)

pacanis said:


> lol, Shigs in Pit... clever.



I had to comment to Shrek on that one, too!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 12, 2011)

The pictures as promised.

I'll start with the campsite.

Some of the teams.





The judges area.





My site that morning.





The site at Friday night.





The cookers, 2 fully loaded Cajun Bandits.






I'll post more tomorrow, I have a ton more coming.


----------



## chopper (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks great!  Wish we could all come over to taste!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice setup!  I enjoy all nighters....never done them with cookers but I have with telescopes....))


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Nice setup! I enjoy all nighters....never done them with cookers but I have with telescopes....))


 
Did the neighbors know?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Did the neighbors know?


I had to travel some distance to do this....to join other scope huggers.....lol....


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys am very sorry it's taking some time to post all the photo's. 

I am still unpacking, relaxing, sorting threw the photo's ok?


The comp was a good learning experience.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Thanks guys am very sorry it's taking some time to post all the photo's.
> 
> I am still unpacking, relaxing, sorting threw the photo's ok?
> 
> ...




Relax, man.  There is no deadline for picture posting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2011)

Take your time...breathe in and out...incantation "Quuuuu"


----------



## roadfix (Jun 13, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Om Shanti‬‏


----------

